# CLASS TORTOISE!!



## AnthonyC (Oct 24, 2011)

Friday morning (10/28) I'm going to announce to my class that soon (hopefully) they're going to get be getting their classroom tortoise. I'm going to start a thread titled "SURPRISE!" I would REALLY REALLY REALLY appreciate it if all of you could leave a short message for them!!! The way I'm planning on announcing it is that I'm going to give them a pop-quiz! They are going to be SOOOO pissed b/c that's totally NOT my style. I'm going to project all of your messages from the "SURPRISE!" thread onto the Smart Board so they'll REALLY be surprised. THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!! YOU'RE ALL THE BEST!!! 
-AnthonyC-


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 24, 2011)

I will be there!  
I think you should tell them earlier im excited !


----------



## jackrat (Oct 24, 2011)

Enjoy your new surprise,Guys!! You're lucky to have a teacher like Anthony.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 24, 2011)

Your students are lucky to have a teacher like you!  

Bump!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 24, 2011)

Jack, gotta tell ya that I love the post... made my head swell a bit... but could you post that on the surprise thread I'm going to post in a second? Thank you sooo much! ***MODS PLEASE DON'T HATE ME IF I BUMP IT EVERYONE ONCE IN AWHILE... I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE AS MANY MEMBERS AS POSSIBLE CAN COMMENT*** -THANK YOU- 



jackrat said:


> Enjoy your new surprise,Guys!! You're lucky to have a teacher like Anthony.





EVERYONE IS DOING A GREAT JOB! I REALLY APPRECIATE THIS EVERYONE! FEEL FREE TO ADD PICS OF YOUR TORTOISES... THEY REALLY LOVE THAT!


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats to you all of you for all your hard work!!! I wish I had more teachers like Anthony! You are so lucky! Enjoy your new tortoise and share pictures w/ us!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 24, 2011)

Love it, Kathy!!! But could you pretty please post that in the SURPRISE thread! Sorry to be such a pest! 



Momof4 said:


> Congrats to you all of you for all your hard work!!! I wish I had more teachers like Anthony! You are so lucky! Enjoy your new tortoise and share pictures w/ us!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## laramie (Oct 24, 2011)

That is so cool. I will totally post! We want pics too!





tyler0912 said:


> Your students are lucky to have a teacher like you!
> 
> Bump!





Bump from me too! Can we nominate you for Teacher of the Year?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 24, 2011)

**Bump!!**


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 24, 2011)

We got until Friday!! lol Patience...I'm working on something nice for yuhs awl.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 24, 2011)

What kind of tort will it be?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha! Sorry Pete! You make a good point. Patience is NOT my strong point! 

I'm trying to find a CBB Russian. I have potentially found one.. hopefully. Won't know for a few days for sure. 

Haha! Hardly! I sit back while they do all the work... I just reap the rewards!!! 



laramie said:


> That is so cool. I will totally post! We want pics too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 25, 2011)

hey, how do you know your students aren't all browsing the forum when they get home? they might already have figured it out!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 25, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> hey, how do you know your students aren't all browsing the forum when they get home? they might already have figured it out!!!



Good point...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

Because they're studying for their November mid-term silly!... or watching Jersey Shore or something like that! 



tyler0912 said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> > hey, how do you know your students aren't all browsing the forum when they get home? they might already have figured it out!!!
> ...


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 25, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Because they're studying for their November mid-term silly!... or watching Jersey Shore or something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paha....sounds like you have great expectations...


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

bumping for anthony....dont' get annoyed....blame him... lol


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 26, 2011)

Anthony! Now why would you bump this thread???


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

OOPPPPSSSS bumped wrong thread btw....
But heyy i can bump both!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 26, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> OOPPPPSSSS bumped wrong thread btw....
> But heyy i can bump both!



I was kidding. So I don't care which threads you bump as long as we get to blame Anthony


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> > OOPPPPSSSS bumped wrong thread btw....
> ...



Its' all anthonys fault.....punish him...
SPAM HIS INBOX  
He is not online and ypu are blaming him for things....you did not me....now how do i delete a comment?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 26, 2011)

Once again I'm offline for a few hours, and I'm being abused!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Once again I'm offline for a few hours, and I'm being abused!



Crawl back in your closet....
Paha...im joking but it must be your personality


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 26, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Once again I'm offline for a few hours, and I'm being abused!



We missed you! Those few hours were so lonely we had to do something!


----------

